# rm7 schwinge an switch rahmen



## gobo (16. November 2008)

hi männer


würde gern wissen ob es ein gag ist oder paßt die schwinge vom rm7 echt an den rahmen vom switch(2005)??
hatte hier im forum kurz was gelesen wurde dann aber nicht richtig drauf eingegangen.
wäre für infos dankbar.

mit bestem gruß gobo


----------



## SBIKERC (20. November 2008)

der Hauptrahmen vom RM7 ist identisch wie der vom alten Switch...Imperator_Jo hatte zB so einen Zwitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (20. November 2008)

hi


na das ist doch wohl geil,na da werd ich mich dann mal auf die suche machen na einer rm7 schwinge.
ich gehe mal davon aus das der dämpferhalter(schwinge)vom rm7 sein sollte,wunderbar.


jo besten dank

mfg gobo


----------



## Rocky Trialer (26. November 2008)

ich hab nen 03 switch ist da möglich eine rm7 schwinge reinzumachen ?


----------



## gobo (27. November 2008)

hi

so wie das aussieht geht das,der hauptrahmen soll gleich sein wie der des rm7!!
wäre eine feine sache den so umzubauen,vielleicht hält er dann etwas besser?!

gruß


----------



## Cuberius (28. November 2008)

gobo schrieb:


> vielleicht hält er dann etwas besser?!



Hast du etwa ein Switch klein bekommen?


----------



## santacruza (28. November 2008)

man kann alles klein bekommen.... das ist aber selten ein gütesiegel für fahrerskills


----------



## SBIKERC (28. November 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild von den RM7/Switch welches ich meinte


----------



## Grüner Hulk (28. November 2008)

Evtl. könnten entsprechende Ersatzteillisten und deren Bestell-/Artikelnummern auch noch weiterhelfen. Schau mal bei meinen Bildchen, da sind ein paar relative nahe Aufnahmen des Übergangs Schwinge-Hauptrahmen drin.


----------



## Rocky Trialer (28. November 2008)

dein grünes switch welcher jahrgang ? und wo bekommt man so ne schwinge her ?


----------



## Saci (28. November 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> man kann alles klein bekommen.... das ist aber selten ein gütesiegel für fahrerskills



also ich hab mein switch auch kleinbekommen.. und ich find das liegt an ner astreien Fehlkonstruktion und an nem sehr unsteifem hinterbau.. aber egal... wollt ich aj nhur mal gesagt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (28. November 2008)

hi

sieht ja geil aus das switch,schön!!!
nein ich hab meins nicht klein bekommen will nur vorsorgen,der sicherheit wegen.
meins rollt noch nicht bin noch im aufbau(warte auf die bremsscheibe!!).

mfg


----------



## bubo_bubo_switc (1. Januar 2009)

Ich würd mir des überlegen mit der rm7 Schwinge - die sollen n echtes Problem haben - wegen zu starker Hebelübersetzung (geht bis zum Bruch am unteren Schwingenlager)! Hab des jetzt schon öfter hier gelesen?!

Aber wieso willst denn des geile Switch überhaupt umbauen - des rm sieht zwar fetter aus - aber selbst Wade Simmons fur das Switch für seine Privat-Spassfahrten und net des Rm?!


----------



## decolocsta (1. Januar 2009)

ich glaub Simmons fährts weder das Switch noch das RM7 privat....wir sind im Jahr 2009!


----------



## gobo (1. Januar 2009)

mittlerweile hab ich es eingesehen und lasse ds switch so wie es ist.bin letztes we damit unsere hausstrecke gefahren und muß sagen es ist der hammer!!selbst bei sprüngen der ober hammer.
hab noch ein bergamont und der kann da nicht mithalten.hab mir überlegt noch ein rmx aufzubauen,mal sehen.

mfg


----------

